# Glasur has a rival, in the form of Durus glaze



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Having recieved my pot of Definative Waxes Durus Glaze i purchased earlier in the week i was eager to try it, so the car got a coating yesterday, but when it came to doing the bootlid i decided to pit Durus against the benchmark Zymol's Glasur so the lid was taped off and one side done with Glasur,the other with Durus, question is which is which,can you guys tell, as they both perform identically imo:thumb:
Check the videos out and see for yourselfs i will reveal which sides which later on
http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g344/msb1973/?action=view&current=VIDEO0007.mp4
http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g344/msb1973/?action=view&current=VIDEO0006.mp4


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Im gonna put my neck on the line and say Durus left!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Left side looks like it sheets that very slight bit faster so will go for zymol if it is Durus that is impressive


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That sheeting is epic. I couldn't guess which is which TBH.

Also noticed the finish is just superb on both sides, no difference between them but just looks dripping wet even when the water's run off. :thumb:


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

I was itching to compare the two as well!

I did one side of the Mini with Glasur and the other side with Durus. If I was forced to pick I’d say the Durus has the better shine of the two and was marginally more enjoyable to apply. My Glasur isn’t as evenly mixed as the Durus and seems to be slightly lumpy. It only applies well if you melt it completely in the palm of your hand and then massage it in.

I didn’t think to do two halves of the same panel though - can you replay the sheeting experiment in a month’s time? That’s going to be very interesting.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The panel will be left alone now apart from a weekly wash,and dry with last touch or concours car cares speed demon
I will happily post up every couple of weeks with an update, unless the weather stops play of course:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

msb said:


> Check the videos out and see for yourselfs i will reveal which sides which later on


Is it later yet????? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

:lol:There will be another new rival along soon, no doubt......:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got both these waxes, and the plan was to use them in the following way.

Summer = Zymol Glasur
Winter = ********** Wax Durus Glaze

I've never thought of trying them side by side though. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Milk_Sheik said:


> :lol:There will be another new rival along soon, no doubt......:lol:


I too was very sceptical about this product, as there have been quite a few pretenders over the last few years claiming to match glasur at the same or a better price point, this for me is the only one thats actually matched the zymol product:thumb:
Oh and the packaging beats any product i've used the big hitters in the market could do worse than take a leaf out of definative waxes book, when spending a decent amount on a product the way it feels and how special it feels when using is a big part of boutique waxes for me, and definative have nailed it good and proper


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

?????


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Goodfella36 had a keen eye or a lucky guess saying glasur was on the left side of the bootlid, the sheeting from both products is truely amazing and why i've always held glasur in such high regard,but one downside doing a previous test with glasur was that the legendary sheeting only lasted short term so i guess the true test now is which lasts the best, thanks for all your replies and i will update as often as possible with my findings


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm following this thread fella. As said on nutz the sheeting is great!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

1st video glasur
2nd video durus :devil:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

msb said:


> Goodfella36 had a keen eye or a lucky guess saying glasur was on the left side of the bootlid, the sheeting from both products is truely amazing and why i've always held glasur in such high regard,but one downside doing a previous test with glasur was that the legendary sheeting only lasted short term so i guess the true test now is which lasts the best, thanks for all your replies and i will update as often as possible with my findings


:thumb: I have done same test many moons ago with Glasur sheets great when first applied

This is destiny couple of weeks in already slowing down.






And then 3 months later






Hope you dont mind me putting this up any chance you could not use last touch or owt else after washing just the shampoo on that section to see how they do with no other substance on them interested to see how Durus does :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

efib said:


> 1st video glasur
> 2nd video durus :devil:


?? they are both on the bootlid at the same time, durus on the right glasur on the left


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Oups didn't notice :s durus is a great wax !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> :thumb: I have done same test many moons ago with Glasur sheets great when first applied
> 
> This is destiny couple of weeks in already slowing down.
> 
> ...


nice vids:thumb: One of my main findings on another test i did with glasur is the epic sheeting doesn't last that long, so it will be interesting which lasts best, and i will only dry the bootlid with water/and a drying towel whilst testing the durability:wave:
The test is here if you're interested http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267347&highlight=desire+vs


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh sneaked a couple of beading photos when i finished work









This ones Glasur









And the Durus









Once again very little to separate the two products:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

msb said:


> nice vids:thumb: One of my main findings on another test i did with glasur is the epic sheeting doesn't last that long, so it will be interesting which lasts best, and i will only dry the bootlid with water/and a drying towel whilst testing the durability:wave:
> The test is here if you're interested http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267347&highlight=desire+vs


Cheers MSB yes will be interesting to see if Durus drops of at the same time as glasur does durus feel a very oily wax ???

just taken a look at other test page will keep an eye out how they do :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Durus didn't seem that oily tbh


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd be interested to see the results in 4-5 months. I dont think you can say much more till then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

msb said:


> I too was very sceptical about this product, as there have been quite a few pretenders over the last few years claiming to match glasur at the same or a better price point, this for me is the only one thats actually matched the zymol product:thumb:
> Oh and the packaging beats any product i've used the big hitters in the market could do worse than take a leaf out of definative waxes book, when spending a decent amount on a product the way it feels and how special it feels when using is a big part of boutique waxes for me, and definative have nailed it good and proper


You're dead right. Zymol lids can be a PITA!

Their packaging however in minimalistic and how many times have we heard....Less is More.

In my opinion, Dodo have got it nailed with their packaging - irrespective of anyone's opinion of the products (which I also find very good, in the main).


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Dodo's pots are average at best,the waxes aren't even that imo, and not in the same league as Definatives or mitchell and kings,imo alot of the big names could learn a bit from these relative newbies when it comes to presentation
It might not be the be all and end all to some, but when i spend my hard earned on a so called boutique wax i want the experience to be a enjoyable one:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'd be interested to see the results in 4-5 months. I dont think you can say much more till then.


The only people that leave their car for more than 3 months without applying another coat of wax is people that do not care, these people would not be buying this wax so in my eyes that's a throw away comment!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ginge7289 said:


> The only people that leave their car for more than 3 months without applying another coat of wax is people that do not care, these people would not be buying this wax so in my eyes that's a throw away comment!


Tend to agree, even in winter its highly unlikely my car will go for a month without getting a coat of something, let alone 4 or 5


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'd be interested to see the results in 4-5 months. I dont think you can say much more till then.


Saying that, raceglaze say it can get 6 months + out of 55, but in my experience it only lasted a third of that time. Maybe 6 months plus if your car is kept in a garage and never driven.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I found raceglaze's 55 no better than vics concours which is half the price, and can't see it lasting 6 months


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

msb said:


> I found raceglaze's 55 no better than vics concours which is half the price, and can't see it lasting 6 months


isn't Raceglaze 55 re labelled vics anyway???


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ginge7289 said:


> isn't Raceglaze 55 re labelled vics anyway???


Don't think so, but they are remarkably similar, anyway going slightly off topic now


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'd be interested to see the results in 4-5 months. I dont think you can say much more till then.


Are you not a supplier of Zymol on Vertar.com?


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Zymol lids can be a PITA!


You can say that again.

Zymöl 0 : 1 Durus


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

msb said:


> Dodo's pots are average at best,the waxes aren't even that imo, and not in the same league as Definatives or mitchell and kings,imo alot of the big names could learn a bit from these relative newbies when it comes to presentation
> It might not be the be all and end all to some, but when i spend my hard earned on a so called boutique wax i want the experience to be a enjoyable one:thumb:


very off topic but I totally agree. Maybe they have changed now but the last Dodo product I bought (and gave away) light fantastic wax, came in a crap pot, the lid didnt screw back on properly and the poor quality tissue paper label wore off pretty quickly and looked like a child had stuck it on the pot. I think the wax was £40ish but still a **** poor quality packaging. And dont give small uk manufacturer crap as I used to mould plastic products and repair labelling equipment for a very small firm and If I let such poor quality get to market, I would have been sacked.
I only mention this as every Bilt Hamber product I have bought works well, reasonable price and the packaging is spot on, so there

Nice test and I will follow with interest as my raceglaze 55 has run out and I want something that lasts that much longer. Marks comments are interesting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

msb said:


> Dodo's pots are average at best,the waxes aren't even that imo, and not in the same league as Definatives or mitchell and kings,imo alot of the big names could learn a bit from these relative newbies when it comes to presentation
> It might not be the be all and end all to some, but when i spend my hard earned on a so called boutique wax i want the experience to be a enjoyable one:thumb:[/QUOTE
> 
> Spot on!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Durus is a far better wax then Glasur. Glasur has never majorly impressed me and i have as good as all bar Atlantique in my cabinet at home. I think Durus is a very nice wax in every department although i havent seen past 6 weeks so far on durability if im honest but its beading incredibly tight at this stage, far more than Glasur ever has which dies pretty quick in my opinion. I think Glasur has had its day in all honesty and people are getting wise to it now. Its not all that and although i think Durus is a fantastic wax ******* impresses me more and more. Ive done some personal tests between ******* and Destiny and even destiny doesnt compare although it wins on Smell and always will, its the best smelling wax in the world with the crappiest pot lid. Ive actually lent ******* out to some friends to try to get opinions and they like it. Ive said it for ages by Zymol products have just stood still with time when everyone else has moved on.
If you want to go between the two Durus wins hands down everytime. Id like to try some more of the range but want to leave it until after xmas now really.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A summer ********** Wax is blinking very brightly on my radar as the next wax purchase, I've got winter covered with Durus Glaze. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ginge7289 said:


> Are you not a supplier of Zymol on Vertar.com?


Thats Raceglaze not Vertar? Mr Vertar drives a Ferrari so im told but no idea what Mr Raceglaze drives but its probably shiny


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Thats Raceglaze not Vertar? Mr Vertar drives a Ferrari so im told but no idea what Mr Raceglaze drives but its probably shiny


Morethanpolish.com is registered to Mark Wibberley and Vertar is registered to morethanpolish limited.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe they are the same. I've felt the need on another forum to point out there would be an element of bias and an interest in recommending and bigging up certain other products due to that kind of post before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks to msb for posting up the videos and your thoughts:thumb:

Considering we have only been formulating waxes for the past 4 years, we take it as a great compliment to be compared to such a followed wax from Zymol. It was always going to be tough launching a new brand of waxes so we had to make sure we came to the table with something different or at least a good "A game" So to start, we went with impeccable presentation, incredible ease of use and to do what it says on the tin (or jar in this case)

We always will take feedback good or bad because it all helps with product evolution and development.:thumb:

Kind regards,

Jason


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not really sure what to say here..

My car is a Porsche 944Turbo and is pretty shiny thank you, though doesnt get waxed every month. I think one will find many people out in the real world who care deeply for their cars but dont wax it as often as many on DW. DW users are a subset of those in the UK who buy car care products.

55 Wax durability - 6 months is easily achieveable with 2 coats on a daily driver kept outside. One of the early testers was DaveKG who put it on his fathers car and personally told me that - and its a car which lives by the coast and plenty of users have acheived durability way way longer than 2 months. I'm sorry but if you're only getting 2 months the reason is not the wax.

55 is our own bespoke formulation and any similarity to Vics is purely coincidence. Its colour is nominally purple which is the RG company colour. Its a soft wax because I like them.

As far as I can tell I haven't recommended any product on this thread, merely pointed out that sheeting, beading and initial ease of use, while noteworthy, are not the full story on how good a wax is. As Jason sensibly points out Zymol is the top brand worldwide and to be compared to it is a compliment for any wax. I wish him the best of luck - I like his style. 

My company Morethanpolish, which was established in 2003 and therefore is the second longest established trader on here is a major reseller of Zymol. I also own Race Glaze but many still dont seem to realise that I have a duty to brands other than RG to promote them as part of my reseller contract. Thats what people who sell products do, the difference between good and bad resellers is those who justify what they say and whose customers come back for more advice or more products. As with any knowledgable salesman, you decide if you trust what they say and balance their advice with others and make up your own mind.

I run a successful pair of companies with 30,000 customers, it keeps me in petrol and the odd drink. Our customers seem to like dealing with us anyway.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Confused here.
Before I go on, I use raceglaze 55 on my 2year old bm which is a daily driver. Mark is not the only one but to say their own wax lasts x amount of months cant always be true. Upto 6 months, yer right. 2 months? I dont think so.
We are told just because a wax stops beading/sheeting doesnt mean its protection levels have dropped. Really? so what is the wax actually protecting the car from because every little bit of fall out/tree sap, bird crap is marking my car!!!!!. I wash every week with duragloss 901 which the manufacturer has told me (yes I know) will not remove my wax.
I wax every month, I have to. When my supplies run out, I will return to good old (cheap) 476 or something similar. Glasuer, 55, BOS have been an expensive trial regardless of how long the pot lasts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> Confused here.
> Before I go on, I use raceglaze 55 on my 2year old bm which is a daily driver. Mark is not the only one but to say their own wax lasts x amount of months cant always be true. Upto 6 months, yer right. 2 months? I dont think so.
> We are told just because a wax stops beading/sheeting doesnt mean its protection levels have dropped. Really? so what is the wax actually protecting the car from because every little bit of fall out/tree sap, bird crap is marking my car!!!!!. I wash every week with duragloss 901 which the manufacturer has told me (yes I know) will not remove my wax.
> I wax every month, I have to. When my supplies run out, I will return to good old (cheap) 476 or something similar. Glasuer, 55, BOS have been an expensive trial regardless of how long the pot lasts.


Ok, sounds like you've had a bad experience with the "high end" waxes or they have not performed as you've expected! all three should of lasted at least a month.

However, give me a call and I'm going to send you a yet to be released ******* Glaze wax and our shampoo. It will protect your car more than a month with ease! The offers there if you want it.

Our waxes degrade in the following way

Firstly beading will drop off, followed by the slowing down of its ability to sheet water. Then, finally the gloss will drop back.

We currently have a two panels we prepared on a Mercedes, we applied our wax to one and left the other bare. The bare panel is now dull and the waxed panel is still glossy but almost no beading and really slow sheeting. That was done 5months ago. Natural waxes like beeswax and carnauba wax once set or bonded to paint will last a while but the key features we are all use to (beading and sheeting) will be long gone before the gloss goes.

I hope this gives you an insight to our waxes a bit more.

Kind regards,

Jason

I'm happy for you to post your findings.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Most natural-based waxes will degrade as Jason states, rates just vary. 

Expectations are set by what the manufacturer and posters on Forums say, based on experience and feedback from the makers own tests, pre-release trials and early users. Ours are no different to anyone elses in that respect, but it isn't a guarantee. Everyone does have their own definition of when a wax has reached the limit of its durability. 

I'm therefore sorry you didn't find our 55 wax lasting as long as you hoped.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not knockng RG's 55 its ok but as i said originally for me the sub £100 benchmark product is Glasur, but i do feel Durus has it beat, especailly if the durability is better, i agree Zymols biggest failing is not moving forward product wise when the rest of the market has, and those shoddy pots that crack so easily, i have looked at Z Concours many times but i doubt i will bother as ******* glaze is definatley on my radar as a summer wax now


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I'm wondering why Zymol should move forward?? and do what keep making new waxes when the ones they have are awesome?
From reading this thread because Zymol's have apparently got funny lids that break (i've yet to break one) that Durus is better because it comes in a timber box with a pretty plain looking black plastic Jar? - Not knocking Durus BTW.

Below are things i would be more interested to read about than bashing other brands.

Hard Wax or Soft Wax?
Does it smell nice? - What does it actually smell of?
Application? - One panel at a time? Whole Car?
Curing Time? - 10 mins? 2 hours?
Gassing? - Does it?
Durability? - Most dont even know yet!
Beed? - How does it look? Tight, Tall, Thin, Large?
Price? - Is it value for money?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

How am i bashing something i have regarded for so long as the benchmark, i do stand by my comment about zymol standing still while others have moved forwards, simply because its true, when did zymol bring a new product out??


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

msb said:


> How am i bashing something i have regarded for so long as the benchmark, i do stand by my comment about zymol standing still while others have moved forwards, simply because its true, when did zymol bring a new product out??


I asked why do they need to bring a new product out??


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok maybe not a new product but a revision of the existing ones perhaps updating what people don't like about the products like the crappy plastic pots, not the nice quality GLASS jars Definitives waxes come in
I know it doesn't sound like much but for me when spending £100 on a wax i want it to raise the bar, something Durus has done for me personally:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

moosh said:


> I'm wondering why Zymol should move forward?? and do what keep making new waxes when the ones they have are awesome?
> From reading this thread because Zymol's have apparently got funny lids that break (i've yet to break one) that Durus is better because it comes in a timber box with a pretty plain looking black plastic Jar? - Not knocking Durus BTW.
> 
> Below are things i would be more interested to read about than bashing other brands.
> ...


Hard Wax or Soft Wax? Hard and ridiculously easy to spread

Does it smell nice? - sweet fruit and pineapple

Application? - One panel at a time

Curing Time? - 2-10mins

Gassing? - No, Products that are formulated correctly don't need to "gass" and gassing is normally down to too much product being applied or high concentrations of solvent and silicone.

Durability? - Easy for me to say this so will leave it as is

Beed? - How does it look-- warm glow. Tight, Tall, Thin, Large all of the sizes you mentioned as it depends on the force of water hitting the surface.

Price? - value for money? Open to debate but it takes 4hrs to make 5 jars. Add this to all the other aspects of the product.

Plastic jar? No, its a solid glass jar, coated in a high gloss black finish internally and silver UV etch text on the front, so no label to peel off.

Timber box? Yes, bespoke handmade box to fit the jar perfectly and lined with red suede to prevent the jar banging on bare wood.

Hope this answers some of your questions.

Kind regards,

Jason.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

msb said:


> Ok maybe not a new product but a revision of the existing ones perhaps updating what people don't like about the products like the crappy plastic pots, not the nice quality GLASS jars Definitives waxes come in
> I know it doesn't sound like much but for me when spending £100 on a wax i want it to raise the bar, something Durus has done for me personally:thumb:


Fair enough mate, i am the same myself! Took me two year to be convinced the Glasur was the boss, since then the flood gates have opened on the boutiques for me so this all has relavance.

Glass? Have you tried bouncing it? :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

moosh said:


> Fair enough mate, i am the same myself! Took me two year to be convinced the Glasur was the boss, since then the flood gates have opened on the boutiques for me so this all has relavance.
> 
> Glass? Have you tried bouncing it? :lol:


Don't get me wrong glasurs still a very worthy product and anyone buying it would be more than happy:thumb: just now there is a genuine alternative thats easily as good


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

********** Wax said:


> Hard Wax or Soft Wax? Hard and ridiculously easy to spread
> 
> Does it smell nice? - sweet fruit and pineapple
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason, appreciate the answers :thumb:

Hope the other guys could fire their taken on the questions to :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

msb said:


> Don't get me wrong glasurs still a very worthy product and anyone buying it would be more than happy:thumb: just now there is a genuine alternative thats easily as good


I appreciate all points of view and the varied they are the better, it helps when making yer mind up.

So far this year i have bought SV CR, Zymol Concours, Glasur, Destiny(Sample), Atlantic(Sample) and Vintage(Sample)

I have used SVCR and Glasur but not the others so far.

Another contender for the £100 bracket if no one is overly excited about durability is Celeste Dettaglio its got a hard to rival finish in my opinion, smells like a poofters handbag mind you :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats some nice waxes to choose from:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

moosh said:


> I appreciate all points of view and the varied they are the better, it helps when making yer mind up.
> 
> So far this year i have bought SV CR, Zymol Concours, Glasur, Destiny(Sample), Atlantic(Sample) and Vintage(Sample)
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with my handbag!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Moosh, I like you have a ridiculous list of waxes, including celleste. Duras resembles CR and celleste in that it's a very hard wax in the tub, but when you rub the surface it spreads very oily. Smells divine as well. The durability is still un proven so I won't comment, but I have it on just a couple of panels, but on a number of cars, and unlike other waxes I've used it's very slick to the touch, more akin to zaino or powerlock, for a high solid content product that's impressive IMO. Easy to apply, easy to buff,great looks and works with my chosen cleanses. 

Honestly, I am so impressed I have been talking with Jason about my next purchases and that's before the beading has dropped off on this one lol

The packaging is a thing of beauty also, I mean properly, it's a refreshing change mate :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Moosh, I like you have a ridiculous list of waxes, including celleste. Duras resembles CR and celleste in that it's a very hard wax in the tub, but when you rub the surface it spreads very oily. Smells divine as well. The durability is still un proven so I won't comment, but I have it on just a couple of panels, but on a number of cars, and unlike other waxes I've used it's very slick to the touch, more akin to zaino or powerlock, for a high solid content product that's impressive IMO. Easy to apply, easy to buff,great looks and works with my chosen cleanses.
> 
> Honestly, I am so impressed I have been talking with Jason about my next purchases and that's before the beading has dropped off on this one lol
> 
> The packaging is a thing of beauty also, I mean properly, it's a refreshing change mate :thumb:


Nice of you to speak to Jason thats for my xmas preasent right matt lol :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Nice of you to speak to Jason thats for my xmas preasent right matt lol :thumb:


Of course mate, what else!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Nothing wrong with my handbag!


:lol: Smells good mate :thumb:


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

msb said:


> ... when did zymol bring a new product out??


Well, Zymöl's US site has a menu "New" and "2012 New Products," so that should answer your question.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ewald said:


> Well, Zymöl's US site has a menu "New" and "2012 New Products," so that should answer your question.


Hmm last time i checked i was still in the UK, new stuff in America is pretty much pointless to me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Three nano monkey coatings,
two layerable spray sealants,
and a Durus Glaze wax coat on a wing. 



... winter I'm ready for ya.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

out of curiosity, why is it people give a monkeys what pot it comes in? aslong as that pot functions well? its going in the cupboard until its used next??? ide rather someone kept there nice jar, sent it to me in something cheap and gave me my fiver back


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

durmz said:


> out of curiosity, why is it people give a monkeys what pot it comes in? aslong as that pot functions well? its going in the cupboard until its used next??? ide rather someone kept there nice jar, sent it to me in something cheap and gave me my fiver back


I wish the jar and box etc cost a fiver to make:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

My Durus Glaze Black glass jar sits infront of my computer.

I lift off the lid to release the scent and I pick it up just to admire the workmanship and feel the cold glass jar between by hands, kinda like an executive desk toy or the heaviest paper weight.

None of the other waxes I have ever owned, made me feel so close to an inanimate object before. :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

durmz said:


> out of curiosity, why is it people give a monkeys what pot it comes in? aslong as that pot functions well? its going in the cupboard until its used next??? ide rather someone kept there nice jar, sent it to me in something cheap and gave me my fiver back


I take it you like women to be dressed in bin bags with no make up and a big hairy VAG then...



:lol:

Same thing applies to wax.... 

:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I take it you like women to be dressed in bin bags with no make up and a big hairy VAG then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:you do have a way with words


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

it's the best analogy I can use...

both these women could, I suspect be your wife, give you kids, and spend the rest of their life with you...

same as the cheap wax v boutique wax argument IMO

which one you going to choose to spend time with, given you had a choice???????










or












:thumb:

Sent using tappadappadingdong


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Good taste as always in Aishwarya, Mr Cueball. :thumb:


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

I`ll need to compare Durus and Glasur by myself  First Durus user in Poland?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bobas said:


> I`ll need to compare Durus and Glasur by myself  First Durus user in Poland?


If you like glasur you will love durus:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

msb said:


> If you like glasur you will love durus:thumb:


As a user of both - I concur :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> My Durus Glaze Black glass jar sits infront of my computer.
> 
> I lift off the lid to release the scent and I pick it up just to admire the workmanship and feel the cold glass jar between by hands, kinda like an executive desk toy or the heaviest paper weight.
> 
> None of the other waxes I have ever owned, made me feel so close to an inanimate object before. :argie:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

********** Wax said:


> Ok, sounds like you've had a bad experience with the "high end" waxes or they have not performed as you've expected! all three should of lasted at least a month.
> 
> However, give me a call and I'm going to send you a yet to be released ******* Glaze wax and our shampoo. It will protect your car more than a month with ease! The offers there if you want it.
> 
> ...


Your on:thumb:
PS I dont do pictures, never have and never will. Will give honest feedback though


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

RedUntilDead said:


> Your on:thumb:
> PS I dont do pictures, never have and never will. Will give honest feedback though


You NEED to do pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> Your on:thumb:
> PS I dont do pictures, never have and never will. Will give honest feedback though


Email us your full name and address and we will get it out to you. And get your camera out:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Kind of small update washed the car yesterday(first wash) and the water sheeted away leaving not much to dry and both the waxes on the bootlid behaved identically as expected


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

Pics or it didn`t happen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

This is an interesting read.

I have Glasur (and I actually couldn't believe that I paid £100 for a pot of wax) however, I was thinking of also buying a pot of AF Desire. Now I'm indecisive however, I have numerous pots already, it's not as tough I actually "need" any more!

I'm guessing that we all suffer from this symptom?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Its only the first wash,hence me saying small update, a week on from initial application, it hardly warrants pics after every wash, i will post some up after the wash next week, but i doubt there will be much difference


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Milk_Sheik said:


> This is an interesting read.
> 
> I have Glasur (and I actually couldn't believe that I paid £100 for a pot of wax) however, I was thinking of also buying a pot if AF Desire. Now I'm indecisive however, I have numerous pots already, it's not as tough I actually "need" any more!
> 
> I'm guessing that we all suffer from this symptom?


the addiction is a definate problem 12/18 months ago i wouldn't have imagined having products in my collection above £50 now i have 4,soon to be 5, 2 of which are £100+ :wall: Desire is a worthy Glasur alterative btw and lasts alot longer:thumb:


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

Received My Durus today:

























Couple of quick thoughts:
I`m impressed with the quality of wooden box. Everything feels verry solid,well made and smeels beautifully . Pot fits in it really well. Wax pot itself is made of glass, feels heavy and looks increadibly nice. Wax smells of coconut but delicate, not like Lusso Oro. 
Everything feels verry exclusive and worth every penny. Good work ********** Wax :thumb:

As for now I don`t regred buying it. We will see how it performs in harsh polish winter. :wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bobas said:


> Received My Durus today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you try it you will be even happier with your purchase, i've only put one light coat of durus on my car but i'm amazed by the water behaviour:thumb:
Oh heres mine with its new friend


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

Put ******* on Your car NOW!!!  

What will be the best pre-wax cleaner to use besides dedicated one:
- Dodo Lime Prime 
- ClearKote Vanilla Hand Glaze
- Lusso Revitalizing Cleme 
- Auto Finesse Tripple, Rejuvenate
- Werkstat Acrylic Prime
- R222 Paintwork Cleanser

I have them all but can`t decide which one will give the best durability in conjunction with Durus 
Or maybe Menz 85rd -> IPA wipedown -> Durus?

My car has some light wash marring etc., nothing serious.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Patience Weather permitting some is going on at the weekend:thumb:
Of your listed i would probably go with one of the AF products, both are great bases for any wax
I will also post my findings and pictures once the ******* is on:detailer:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

******* in the winter?

You is mad, but I love it. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

bobas said:


> Put ******* on Your car NOW!!!
> 
> What will be the best pre-wax cleaner to use besides dedicated one:
> - Dodo Lime Prime
> ...


Good choices msb

For maximum durability My choice would be a menzerna refinish, then wipe down followed by two layers 12hrs apart


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Tips said:


> ******* in the winter?
> 
> You is mad, but I love it. :thumb:


C'mon did you really think i was going to wait till next year to try it


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

********** Wax said:


> Good choices msb
> 
> For maximum durability My choice would be a menzerna refinish, then wipe down followed by two layers 12hrs apart


Thanks will do that. 
But if You have to pick one which one would it be?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

1st R222
2nd werkstat
3rd amigo

Of what you've got, thats the order I would put them in, going on being the best base for our waxes, hope that helps.


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Another quick update here, the Durus and Glasur have been on just over a fortnight now, and today was the second wash since application, both products still have plenty of gloss and were beading well even with a weeks worth of dirt on, once washed with Meguiars Hyperwash i dried with just a microfibre, no quick detailers then did a sheeting test, both products had lost a slight bit of the initial speed when freshly applied but still sheeted exeptionally well, heres a quick vid taken on the phone to try and give you a better idea, for those that dont remember/know Glasur is on the left hand side of the bootlid,Durus on the right if looking at the car from the rear
I felt the Durus had a very marginal edge but it was really close:thumb:

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g344/msb1973/?action=view&current=VIDEO0009.mp4


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

durmz said:


> out of curiosity, why is it people give a monkeys what pot it comes in? aslong as that pot functions well? its going in the cupboard until its used next??? ide rather someone kept there nice jar, sent it to me in something cheap and gave me my fiver back


Im kind of on the fence on this one, on one side I want the nice packaging and something abit different and exclusive but on the other I could put the same amount of money into a possible better product. Say the box and glass costs 30 quid, that means your only getting a 70 quid wax.

Maybe Dodo have got it right with their Supernatural range where they let you buy it in either a plastic jar for cheaper or nice Wooden Pot but more expensive.

Oh just to add I will be purchasing a ********** wax though :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just over a month in both are holding up great, obviously the sheeting speed has dropped off as has the beading slightly but the cars been used daily kept out side and washed weekly so i'd kind of expect it really, heres the beading pictures and link to the sheeting vid, once again all comments welcome/appreciated



















http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g344/msb1973/detailing stuff/?action=view&current=SDC13837.mp4


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking pretty good! Very similar results as to what i get with my car which is also washed weekly and resides outside. I know this is a test but do you usually dry with a quick detailer to keep it topped up?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Normally i do but to keep this test as fair as possible and as requested by others this panel is being dried first currently with no qd


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Good good  Just wondered, as i tend to be able to keep the waxes at that kind of beading for ages drying with QD. Will be interesting to see what Durus Glaze does with winter!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks but it is probably going to get topped and tested with something as similarly interesting in the not to distance future, see the faomsb thread in the ********** wax section


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

to conclude my findings on the two waxes tested, both are fine products and well worth the price tags, both are similar in use and very user friendly, the Durus definatley has the edge with regards to the packaging and how it makes you feel handling and using, it definatley feels more special and more of an event. With regards to once on the car both performed very strongly and at 2 months with no quick detailer top ups etc the water behaviour from both was still exellent, granted the sheeting had dropped off but the protection was still there and plenty of shine on the cars paintwork, choosing between the 2 is difficult at the end the Durus edged it slightly in the sheeting/beading stakes but it was very marginal, so really its a personal preference thing simple as that, for me its Durus that wins, Why? because its better presented easily matches the benchmark product and in a longer test may well have beaten the glasur, i won't speculate on that as it was very difficult for me to leave the car for 2 months so i have no need for the product to perform for longer than that, for me Durus is the choice but Glasur still holds its head high as a product thats still there with the best of them


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

msb said:


> to conclude my findings on the two waxes tested, both are fine products and well worth the price tags, both are similar in use and very user friendly, the Durus definatley has the edge with regards to the packaging and how it makes you feel handling and using, it definatley feels more special and more of an event. With regards to once on the car both performed very strongly and at 2 months with no quick detailer top ups etc the water behaviour from both was still exellent, granted the sheeting had dropped off but the protection was still there and plenty of shine on the cars paintwork, choosing between the 2 is difficult at the end the Durus edged it slightly in the sheeting/beading stakes but it was very marginal, so really its a personal preference thing simple as that, for me its Durus that wins, Why? because its better presented easily matches the benchmark product and in a longer test may well have beaten the glasur, i won't speculate on that as it was very difficult for me to leave the car for 2 months so i have no need for the product to perform for longer than that, for me Durus is the choice but Glasur still holds its head high as a product thats still there with the best of them


Hi Mark, just a quick thanks for taking the time to do this test. I bet your glad to be back to waxing weekly now:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers for that honest conclusion and for not using quick detailer etc :thumb:

Will wash mine at weekend and see how the two i have on are doing 

washed the bmw today with the sealants on some are not doing so well now.

Regards 

Lee


----------

